# Still looking for a few ex Bank liners as well!!



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

It never ceases to amaze me how some folk can just disappear off the face of the earth! It also amazes me that I can find old mates as well through this great site. Two old mates, John Henry Hebblewhite and Andy Whittle have come to light and I am in touch, great!

Where are Dave Hannigan and Mike Pay? Both ex Marabank 1969, both apps and we sailed with Capt Thorne. Does anyone remember them and what became of them? I ran away, but I was the black sheep 

Dig deep fellow Bank blokes. (Pint)


----------

